# Is he still a member here?



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know he used to be a member before the foreigners bought the place. Pretty sad deal. He's deactivated all his social media accounts. Probably a good thing.

Utah man accused of illegal poaching of Nevada elk
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=40824041&nid=157


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What was his username? I thought I would've remembered a poster from Cedar City.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Zackholdaway i believe. He could have created a new one too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You aren't talking about that Christopher30 guy or some name like that? He lived in the Cedar City area.

If so, the dude in this case is someone else.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha, oh I know all about Christopher30. I went to school with that poacher.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Catherder said:


> You aren't talking about that Christopher30 guy or some name like that? He lived in the Cedar City area.
> 
> If so, the dude in this case is someone else.


This is someone else.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you poach any game animal including fish, your full name and the offense should be published online, and in every DNR proclamation. Public shame hurts poachers more than the fine and time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hasn't logged in in some time. 

Prob knows that we don't do well with poachers here.


----------

